# Newsflash



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Due to a plethora of enquiries Screwfix have had to make it known that they are not a dating agency.

Joe


----------



## TT-225 (Apr 14, 2013)

:lol:

Nice one.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## aarond (Apr 12, 2013)

Ha ha ha


----------



## RICHJWALL (Apr 11, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------

